# Unable to intstall Adobe Reader 9



## Archanine (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi you all,


I'm a new user to the BSD style world and just finished installing KDE for my desktop manager and currently in the process of trying to install a PDF reader so that I may still work on my first installation of FreeBSD 8.0 on my Asus EEEPC 1000HA netbook and be able to read the FreeBSD Handbook.

I tried installing from ports the Adobe Reader 9 by doing the following steps:


```
1. #cd /usr/ports/print/acroread9
2. #make install clean
```

I then get the following:


```
Installing for acroread9-9.2
acroread9-9.2 depends on package: acroreadwrapper>=0.0.20090328 - found
acroread9-9.2 depends on file: /compat/linux/etc/fedora-release - not found

Verifying install for /compat/linux/etc/fedora-release in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10
linux_base-f10-10.2 linuxulator is not (kld)loaded.
Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10.
Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/acroread9.
```

I have been following the FreeBSD Handbook since day one and am trying to install everything through the use of ports, this way so that I may better understand the whole process of compiling applications rather than using packages to install them.

I tried updating my ports through the use of portmaster but still get the errors above. I was hoping to get some sense of direction as to going about tackling this problem.


----------



## zeiz (Jul 6, 2010)

In /etc/rc.conf it should be the line:

```
linux_enable="YES"
```
In /etc/fstab it should be the line:

```
linproc      /usr/compat/linux/proc   linprocfs     rw    0   0
```
Obviously /usr/compat/linux/proc must exist. If it doesn't then run ( *-p* is important):
`# mkdir -p /usr/compat/linux/proc`


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure adobe thinks freebsd is the devil hisself, it probably violates their EULA in thirty ways to use it on freebsd.  Try graphics/xpdf, graphics/epdfview, (or if you dare delve into the dirty gnome world graphics/evince ).  I dunno when Ocular is slated to be ported.

I use graphics/xpdf very happily, it hasn't failed to open a .pdf yet for me.  OpenOffice also claims to handle .pdf.


----------



## Archanine (Jul 7, 2010)

Well after following zeiz proposed modifications I get the following trying to install from Adobe Reader 9 from ports:

/usr/ports/print/acroread9

```
# make install clean
===>  Installing for acroread9-9.2
===>   acroread9-9.2 depends on package: acroreadwrapper>=0.0.20090328 - found
===>   acroread9-9.2 depends on file: /compat/linux/etc/fedora-release - found
===>   acroread9-9.2 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.2409.1 - found
===>   acroread9-9.2 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.10800.0 - found
===>   acroread9-9.2 depends on file: /compat/linux/lib/libexpat.so.1 - found
===>   acroread9-9.2 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.3.0 - found
===>   acroread9-9.2 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf.so.2 - found
===>   acroread9-9.2 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1400.7 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /compat/linux/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1400.7 in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-f10-gtk2
===>  Installing for linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7
===>   linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7 depends on file: /compat/linux/etc/fedora-release - found
===>   linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.2409.1 - found
===>   linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.10800.
0 - found
===>   linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7 depends on file: /compat/linux/lib/libexpat.so.1 - found
===>   linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.3.0 - found
===>   linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0 - found
===>   linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.2203.0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /compat/linux/usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.2203.0 in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-f10-pango
===>  linux-f10-pango-1.22.3 has known vulnerabilities:
=> pango -- integer overflow.
   Reference: <http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/4b172278-3f46-11de-becb-001cc0377035.html>
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-f10-pango.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-f10-gtk2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/acroread9.
```


I noticed the line before the first error was this:


```
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
```
So I did the following command to update my ports from the ports root directory /usr/ports/

`#portmaster -a`

According to the FreeBSD Handbook this would update all the ports that are outdated. It said that all ports where up to date so I ran the following command again to install Adobe Reader 9 from ports:

`#make install clean`

But I still get the above results. I think my approach to updating the ports might be to general, I think I might need to get more specific and force some updates even though portmaster -a says that everything is up to date but I just can't find how to do it in the FreeBSD Handbook.


----------



## zeiz (Jul 7, 2010)

Sometimes a port, lets say "pango" is not updated yet to secure version and current port is marked as "insecure", "forbidden", "broken" etc. It's unresolvable until new secure version arrive.
By other words updating does nothing YET. In couple of days everything should be fine. Such a case if quite rare, I don't think it's the case.

In general to update ports it's not enough to run portmaster because ports are still in it's present status: packages are being updated from ports that are not updated.
To update ports first run

```
# portsnap fetch update
```
or 

```
# portsnap fetch extract
```
if you run *portsnap* for the first time. 

Then you may want to run

```
# pkg_version -vL=
```
to see what ports are outdated. Hopefully "pango" is in the list so update it first with portmaster.
To be sure that you are doing things right read /usr/ports/UPDATING, some special cases are listed there.

PS. I agree with fronclynne: native FreeBSD apps read and print .pdf files much better than Adobe's one. I didn't even knew that acroread exists for FreeBSD


----------



## adamk (Jul 7, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure adobe thinks freebsd is the devil hisself, it probably violates their EULA in thirty ways to use it on freebsd.  Try graphics/xpdf, graphics/epdfview, (or if you dare delve into the dirty gnome world graphics/evince ).  I dunno when Ocular is slated to be ported.
> 
> I use graphics/xpdf very happily, it hasn't failed to open a .pdf yet for me.  OpenOffice also claims to handle .pdf.



Okular is available via ports already.  And, coming from the print industry, let me assure you that there are plenty of PDFs out there in the real world that won't display properly in anything but Adobe Reader, and even PDFs that won't display at all without Adobe Reader.

Adam


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 8, 2010)

I think that acroread 9 have a bug and crashes. I don't know if they fixed it. If not use acroread 8!


----------



## DrJ (Jul 8, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> let me assure you that there are plenty of PDFs out there in the real world that won't display properly in anything but Adobe Reader, and even PDFs that won't display at all without Adobe Reader.



That's exactly right.  Not having Reader installed simply is not an option.  Now one does not have to use it as a plugin for everyday reading (I use evince for that) but you do have to have it around.


----------



## adamk (Jul 8, 2010)

DrJ said:
			
		

> That's exactly right.  Not having Reader installed simply is not an option.  Now one does not have to use it as a plugin for everyday reading (I use evince for that) but you do have to have it around.



Agreed.  Unfortunately, acroread9 doesn't work with any linuxulator more recent than linux_base-fc4.

Adam


----------



## DrJ (Jul 8, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> Agreed.  Unfortunately, acroread9 doesn't work with any linuxulator more recent than linux_base-fc4.



cf. my discussion on VMs.  This sort of thing drives me nuts.


----------



## Archanine (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks you all for all the feedback. I currently ran the portsnap command for the first time as suggested by zeiz.

I then ran the pkg_version command and yup a lot of outdated ports came out. Something that portmaster wasn't able to bring up.

I had installed initially the ports collection with sysinstall and overlooked the portsnap option. I'm currently updating pango. Hopefully this will fix the issue because before doing the portsnap command I tried installing acroread8 and still got the same errors.

Okular will be my other reader for my system following you all's advice on having Adobe Reader as a backup and another one for everyday use.


----------



## zeiz (Jul 9, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> And, coming from the print industry, let me assure you that there are plenty of PDFs out there in the real world that won't display properly in anything but Adobe Reader, and even PDFs that won't display at all without Adobe Reader.


All my ads for small publishers I do in pdf. Could you drop a link to a .pdf that shows only in Adobe?


----------



## adamk (Jul 9, 2010)

Perhaps but not right away.  I'll have to have one of our guys create something as I can't post actual client data without a clients permission, and I know better than to ask.  

But, off the top of my head, I can tell you that we've produced 3D PDFs that only Adobe Reader/Acrobat will display at all.  That's not to say that it only happens with the 3D PDFs, because we do have some 2D ones that have various problems, too.

Adam


----------



## DrJ (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm afraid I can't post any either.  But I review many proposals each year for NIH and NSF (on the order of 50) and for a number of peer-reviewed journals.  Those are confidential and cannot be disclosed.  Many of those simply do not render properly in anything other than Reader (or Acrobat).  The percentage is not large (5%?) but it is large enough to keep Reader around.


----------



## zeiz (Jul 11, 2010)

Fair enough. Just to try installed acroread9.3.2 on 9-amd64. No problems with compiling but it indeed 
crashes in few seconds:

```
Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: 
cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gnomebreakpad": libgnomebreakpad.so: 
cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
terminate called after throwing an instance of 'RSException'
```
Both shared objects are present in /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/modules.
Maybe something in -current though.


----------



## adamk (Jul 11, 2010)

It's not related to -current:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/135486

Adam


----------



## Archanine (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry that I haven't posted any new progress on this issue with trying to install acroread9 but I fractured my thumb as well as currently taking a course in my college and no high speed internet at my house.

I am currently still trying to update certain ports that acroread9 seems to depend on.


----------

